# ROSIE IS GETTING A NEW BIG BROTHER



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I know that some of you didn't think that I should get another dog for whatever reason; but, I am going to Louisville tomorrow to pick up Rosie's new brother a pruebred English Shepherd at about 4 months old. These are sometimes called farm collies. The dogs I was reared with as a child. I think the dog will be good for Rosie and my GS and me. they are supposed to be protective of their family and also able to find one of the family. I think I will feel safe walking in the woods with him. My old Alsation would go find someone and I am hoping to train this dog to do the same. But if I die before the puppy is trained, my GS will take him home with him. Hopefully not for a long time.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

With your long experience with dogs, I think you should do whatever the hell you want to do. Congratulations on your new family/ pack member.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's great! Will he not be kitty's brother too??!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

congrats!! looking forward to some pictures!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

As long as I don't have to train him, I am not about to tell anyone what they should or shouldn't do!! :biggrin1: But you know the rules - we DO expect photos!  Best wishes to you, Lucile! Hope he and Rosie will be great pals - and the kitty too - his name escapes me at the moment....grrr....hate when that happens. 

And I hate that someone is messing with the emoticons! What is the purpose? Like going to the grocery store and they have moved everything around and you know what you want but it takes twice as long to find it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucile, admit it - you are looking forward to training this new little guy! Can't wait to see pictures of the new big "little" brother! Your grandson is going to love him!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Congratulations! I would never expect you to do anything other than what you want to do. I can only say, "Atta girl!"

Have you decided on a name? How about Abie? Kind of goes with Rosie . . . It's a new adventure for you and we all need to look forward and add to our lives. If you find him to be helpful (other than just telling someone you've fallen and you can't get up) all the better!! Can't imagine Rosie won't enjoy another dog around -- it will be good for her, too.

All the best, Lucille. Please post pictures when you get him!


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Lucille, I am excited for you and hope it works out for you as well as it has for me! I can't wait to see pics!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Fun times coming up. Have you got any recent pictures of Rosie?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats, will look forward to seeing pics of shepard-brother and hav-sister. Hope the pick-up goes well. That is a smart breed. :drum:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I just looked up English Shepherds. We had one at our training center for a short time, but I never got to know him or his owners well. They are beautiful dogs, but it sounds like you'll have your hands full during adolescence! Hopefully, the new one won't decide that Rosie is his personal "sheep" to herd around. Maybe you can get some runner ducks to add to your chickens for the new pup to herd!

In any case, congratulations! ...And you know the drill... WE WANT PICTURES!!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Pics Pics Pics!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay so I'm the one who takes pictures from the internet and barrows them. I saw several different colors. I love collies and they sort of look like them. I think this picture might be a smaller English Shepard? Tell us the story of him or her please.


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Good for you Lucille - pictures please !


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Well from someone that has both breeds..A Havanese and an English Shepherd. My ES, Winston was a lot easier to train than my Havanese,Bogie. That is just my experience though.. I love both my boys! Winston is a lot calmer than Bogie. I know within all breeds you have different personalities. I just know Bogie pretty much is more concerned with playing and doing whatever he wants to do and when he wants to do it. Winston is concerned with just taking care of all of us and making sure he is doing what we want him to do, and that includes Bogie too..lol.. Bogie has Winston trained well! Lucille, I know you will have to deal with some puppies stuff.. I hope you are lucky enough to end up with a dog as great as mine! Just hang in there and join some of the ES groups. You may need some insight. I got an ES book too. I had to stress to my husband to make sure Winston knew we were the bosses, he's such a pushover. I know sometimes Winston thinks he's smarter than us! He is only 2 now and is very well behaved and has pretty much always been. He gets excited to see people. He is very friendly. He has never liked me to raise my voice. The few times I have caught him doing bad and yelled he gets so upset drops down to ground and starts shaking. I felt so bad! Of course he doesn't do it again. One time he was marking my hall tree right on my full baskets and I caught him and yelled..That was the last time he marked inside the house..lol.. He was about 8 mths then.. Anyway, that was probably TMI..lol. I can't wait to see pics! I still can't figure out how to put pics on here from my iPad to show you my boys.. I do have pics in my albums..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hold your horses I found the perfect dog!
He is so cute!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh Suzi,what is that?!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

clare said:


> Oh Suzi,what is that?!


That is a Tibetan Mastiff.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

He looks like a big teddy bear! So cute.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We used to have Tibetan Terriers,not quite the same!The mastiffs can be ferocious.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Those paws are so huge!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Until I can upload pictures you will have to go to my facebook page. Rosie went out to potty and Buck just watched her, never taking his eyes off of her. The only aggression if from Rosie. Buck weighs 28 lbs and is 4 months old by next weekend. Rosie was 4 months old and weighed 2.5 lbs. Big difference. He is in the house now and is behaving better than any puppy should. Quietly sitting by GS's feet. He started to get in the chair and I said no and that was it But you can tell that he likes the yard to run in also. So he will probably come and go like Jethro (who btw is just watching for now).


----------



## windym300 (Nov 20, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> Until I can upload pictures you will have to go to my facebook page. Rosie went out to potty and Buck just watched her, never taking his eyes off of her. The only aggression if from Rosie. Buck weighs 28 lbs and is 4 months old by next weekend. Rosie was 4 months old and weighed 2.5 lbs. Big difference. He is in the house now and is behaving better than any puppy should. Quietly sitting by GS's feet. He started to get in the chair and I said no and that was it But you can tell that he likes the yard to run in also. So he will probably come and go like Jethro (who btw is just watching for now).


Buck sounds like he is sizing everyone up nicely..lol. He sounds like he is right on target weight wise, Winston was exact same weight at 4 mths and is now 65lbs and was 2 in Dec. Rosie will always be his boss! Bogie is even though he is only 10 wks older and we only had him a month before Winston. Has he been missing his brothers he left? If he is anything like Winston he is just sitting back trying to figure everything and everyone out. It sounds like you have enough dog training experience he shouldn't give you too many problems you can't handle. Buck is also one of the prettiest tricolor pups I have seen!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Huh. I had never heard of an English Shepherd before. My grandmother's dad had raised dogs that looked exactly like that. They just called them farm dogs. No pedigrees - just nice working dogs.

What is even funnier is that my Nessie fits the club's description pretty closely. We have no idea what she is because she is a rescue, probably an Aussie-mix.

*Just checked Buck out on your FB! He is adorable!!! All that cute puppy fluffiness! I love his color and markings.  *


----------

